# Blue Listerine and Green After Shave



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

,,,,,,,add a little water and liquid soap,infuse with air via a soda straw making the bubbles and then a little enhancement with a Color Burn in Elements 7.

It's hell to get old,I need some new toys.

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You discovered a new planet! Careful mixing those chemicals now. Some can be dangerous!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Haha,you know I actually thought about that,basic alcohol,water and soap not a problem,,,,,,but I'll be careful of those things I don't know,thanks for the reminder.

dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shot. Stick to just alcohol and water. We know that is OK. ha ha Rich


----------

